# Dishwasher: do I have to use soap?



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

So, the other day, I accidentally ran the dishwasher without detergent and realized halfway through the cycle that I had forgotten it, so I just let it finish. When I opened the washer up to run it again, I noticed that the dishes were clean! I mean, pretty clean, without that chemical/bleachy smell that I really don't like anyway. Soooo, do I always have to use detergent? Does the hot water pretty much clean and sanatize everything? What's the detergent for, anyway?

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## techno_dara (May 3, 2006)

Mmmm, interesting question. I'm curious too. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## autumnbloom (Oct 1, 2006)

this has definitely piqued my interest as well! i'll be interested to read some replies!


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm interested as well. Hope someone has a response.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

:


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

I dont have a dishwasher in this house (trying to be ok with that...)- but I used to skip the soap, too.

I'm not a clean freak, though...


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

Dh discovered this the same way you did! We tried it a couple more times, but although some things were clean, it was inconsistent. I think dishwasher soap has minuscule silica granules to "scrub". Maybe you could mix up your own solution? Baking soda and a grease cutter like vinegar?


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't run my dishwasher soap-free, but I do use less than half the amount called for. My dishes are always clean.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I always use half the amt and they are always clean.
Hmmm....something to think about though!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Is it the soap or the hot water the sanitizes? I'm not sure...


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the responses...even those who just wanted to know the same thing I did!!

I like the idea of only using a little bit of soap, for whatever cleaning purpose it might serve. The "un-soaped" load of dishes did not feel "squeaky" clean, but there were no food particles, and I can't imagine any germs because of the heat. Sooo, maybe I'll save the full-on soap for when company's coming!


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Can't remember where I read it (but I think it was for a site that sold lots of "natural" cleaners that discussed this. It mentioned the importance of detergent in the dishwasher b/c it contains something that keeps food particles from "re-sticking" to the dishes as they are being washed.

Aside from that, though, I think in most cases the hot water would sanitize pretty well.


----------



## slacker_mom (Mar 30, 2005)

I once helped out in a kitchen that used a sanitizer instead of a typical dishwasher. You would load a tray with dishes, insert the tray into the sanitizer, close it up, and turn it on. It ran with NO SOAP, and very, very hot water. I think it was just a 5 or 10 minute cycle. You had to be careful emptying it due to the heat.


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

My MIL is a very frugal woman and she never puts dishwasher soap in the prewash container only the lid one. She uses half the soap with the same results. You could try half watersoftener and half soap but honestly half of the detergent is probably water softener. This is one of the instances where I think using less is pretty darn effective.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

So you can put have the soap even though their is a minimum fill line?


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, we've used half the soap for years in the dishwasher. Same goes for the washing machine.

And wash, rinse and repeat with shampoo? Just a gimmic to get you use twice as much shampoo. Notice how hairdressers never wash your hair twice?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I use baking soda in the dishwasher. I just sprinkle it in the door before I close it. Don't put it in the little soap container or it will cake up and still be there when the dishes are done.







And I fill the rinse aid with vinegar. Works beautifully. When I have a load of really grimy pots and pans, I will add a teaspoon of regular dishwasher detergent in the dispenser to work with the baking soda.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I, also, only use half the amount and in the lidded part only. Never had a problem. I may have to try running it without soap and see what happens.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I've used baking soda when we've been out of our Trader Joe's dish detergent (which I really like) and it's worked.


----------



## prairiechild (Feb 9, 2005)

If your dishes are clean without detergent and you are concerned about sanitation, you might try vinigar in the rinse to help kill germs. I think the hot water and vinigare would be effective.


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

I don't always use soap in mine and everything is clean!

A PP asked if it was the soap or the hot water that sanatizes the dishes. It is a little of both, but kind of like washing your hands. A doctor told me that the hot water (to wash hands) is what gets rid of most of the germs, the soap just adds a little extra help-So basically even if you dont have handsoap, you can still "wash" your hands in the hottest water you can stand, and they will be clean...


----------



## Mybabymommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry dbl posted


----------



## Mybabymommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Immediatly after dinner the famil puts their dishes in hot soapy water....from their they go straight in the dishwasher, I pour vinigar over them and let it run on the hot cycle.


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

We recently started using 2 tbs baking soda and 2 tbs borox.


----------

